# Guess Who's Ears are up? Ignore Dirt



## ZABDI SHAMAR (May 8, 2016)

Shamar's ears up!!!!! Ignore Dirt let him out on the there to get exercise and he stuck nose in dirt....


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Adorable!!! Such beautiful colors!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Way to go Shamar! Great looking pair of ears!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

What a cutie! I love the dirt on the nose.


----------



## Sherman the German (Jan 1, 2016)

Awe, so cute! I LOVE the ears. I also LOVE the dirt nose. Sherman gets that too. :wink2:


----------



## MoxyPup (Jun 12, 2016)

He is a handsome pup! The ears are such an exciting milestone.


----------

